# Video games!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## xbocax (Sep 21, 2010)

alright so just got the Xbox 360 after being of video games for like 3 years so figured I'd open a video game thread where everyone can throw out questions about video games or their favorite games/systems. Right now i have Super Street Fighter 4 and fuk man i just cant figure out the combo and super combos. Maybe I just dont understand the commands for the controls any tips???


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

i dont usually play videogames...
but ive come to really like army of 2
i like the teamwork thing
and im mad good at shooting first person
but thats if its available
my usual video game is pokemon saphire version
for gameboy advance... haha


----------



## stayhighlovelife (Sep 21, 2010)

i dont know why but i completed dominate ufc 2009 lol if only video games were real.
I LOVE VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

back when i was in college, i was addicted as fuck to mass affect for the 360. fuckin game is awesome. COD is sweet, army of 2 and fallout 3 are fuckin sweet too.


----------



## KnifeToe (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive been playing way too much for my own good. Crashing with a friend atm and he has all the current gen systems + an awesome pc. cant resist the temptation. I mostly play retro computer games though like the original diablo and arcanum to name two


----------



## Ravie (Sep 21, 2010)

I play all the super nerdo games like WOW, eldar scrolls and any other RPG. it's kind of ironic though because I look nothing like a nerd haha


----------



## KnifeToe (Sep 21, 2010)

hehe.. I use to play WoW a few years back... pre BC.. i was totally fucking addicted.. god that was such a waste of time... Play a little morrowind/daggerfall? or are you playing all the new games


----------



## Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

guildwars > WoW


----------



## MrD (Sep 21, 2010)

N-64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xbocax (Sep 22, 2010)

pokemon stadium for n64 siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik


----------



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

STALKER: Call of Pripyat 

Fucking love that.


----------



## Danielsama34 (Sep 22, 2010)

While I was staying at a friends house for the winter all I did was play WoW 24/7... I think I might have overstayed my welcome because I was so addicted... but I do have a sexy shadow priest to make up for all that lost time


----------



## BlewJ (Sep 22, 2010)

City of Heroes/Villains, Civ III-IV, L4D, KotOR I & II, Sk8 or Die!, Street Fighter II, Counter Strike, etc.


----------



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

BlewJ said:


> City of Heroes/Villains


 
Fuck year I love CoH. 

What server you play on bro?


----------



## BlewJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Victory. My global is @Fierce Bird. I'm a badger. I play only to hunt badges. My main is Bluejay, an elec/elec blaster. I haven't played since i12, though.


----------



## headwound (Sep 22, 2010)

I like open ended/sandbox style games like GTAIV and Red Dead Redemption. Both are games I'd highly recommend for the 360 if you like roaming around and shooting crap. I have a GBA with a few games in my pack right now for the train. "Nerd Punk" was my second choice for a knuckle tat.


----------



## SparrowW (Sep 22, 2010)

Bob said:


> guildwars > WoW


 This so much!

I am so psyched for GW 2. Norn are going to be kick ass!
Shame it's coming out right as I'm hitting the road. That is like one huge thing in the back of my head telling me to stay. Which says just how much of a nerd I am.


----------



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

BlewJ said:


> Victory. My global is @Fierce Bird. I'm a badger. I play only to hunt badges. My main is Bluejay, an elec/elec blaster. I haven't played since i12, though.



Virtue here. I only ever play my Invul/Energy Tank: Aegis Engine. Best godamn tank on the server. B) 

@CommanderCoffeemug


----------



## xbocax (Sep 22, 2010)

next year...................................Marvel VS Capcom 3......epic


----------



## farmer john (Sep 22, 2010)

sid meirs civilization or socom for psp 
psps a godsend sometimes


----------



## BlewJ (Sep 23, 2010)

I love Sid Meiers' Civ games, especially 3 and 4. I'm CURRENTLY downloading part 5!


----------



## BlewJ (Sep 23, 2010)

Eden said:


> Virtue here. I only ever play my Invul/Energy Tank: Aegis Engine. Best godamn tank on the server. B)
> 
> @CommanderCoffeemug


 
I had multiple characters, even a couple of others I got to level 50, but since my entire point was badge-hunting, I couldn't go back now. I've missed too many badges I'd never get a chance for again (holiday ones, anniversary ones, etc.). I started in i6 and played until right before i13 came out. What issue are they on now? Do you still save the world?


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 30, 2010)

headwound said:


> I like open ended/sandbox style games like GTAIV and Red Dead Redemption. Both are games I'd highly recommend for the 360 if you like roaming around and shooting crap. I have a GBA with a few games in my pack right now for the train. "Nerd Punk" was my second choice for a knuckle tat.


 But you got IEATCOP$ instead hahahahahahahahahaha good times bro.
For me it's Eve Online, Halo, The Elderscrolls Series, and Homeworld 2. I wanna play Mass Effect 2 and Halo: Reach sooo bad, but I suppose I'll have to wait.


----------



## farmer john (Oct 12, 2010)

BlewJ said:


> I love Sid Meiers' Civ games, especially 3 and 4. I'm CURRENTLY downloading part 5!


 
i know right!!! lol i love em i was playing the first or second 1 till last yhear when i ogt 3 but it got ript off and ive been trying to download a new1 did u use demonoind or what?


----------



## BlewJ (Oct 12, 2010)

farmer john said:


> i know right!!! lol i love em i was playing the first or second 1 till last yhear when i ogt 3 but it got ript off and ive been trying to download a new1 did u use demonoind or what?


 
For the fourth one I actually bought the disk; for the fifth one I d/l'd it off of Steam directly. 

Feeling ill; going to bed.


----------



## Filth (Oct 14, 2010)

CounterStrike:Source <-----big nerd.
Legend of Zelda
StarWars.
Warcraft 3 (Dota)


----------



## Eden (Oct 14, 2010)

One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week. One more week.


----------



## emc (Oct 14, 2010)

samurai shodown!


----------



## emc (Oct 14, 2010)

you can probly get 1 on xbox live or the new one also just came out not long ago. its probly not as good as the old ones but probly still real fun.


----------



## wizehop (Oct 14, 2010)

No one plays call of Duty??


----------



## streetlight (Oct 17, 2010)

Counter strike Source

Quake 3 arena <------ *THC*^Acid* if anyone here knows or remembers me.

Urban terror 4.1 <----- HUGE nerd.

Used to play diablo 2 religiously but that was along time ago lol...Hate RPG's now.
These days i don't really play any of the above mentioned games though, or any games for that matter. I just don't have the time or interest as much.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 17, 2010)

streetlight said:


> Counter strike Source
> 
> Quake 3 arena <------ *THC*^Acid* if anyone here knows or remembers me.
> 
> ...


 
Yea thats my same freakin chain of play.
started my PC FPS with CS:s then when I played with linux and could not have steam and play my games too I went to nexuiz and urban terror. 
Now I renounce games on my laptop . . . but its so hard to stay away.
I have a PSP thats actually threatenening to backslide me into a wasted life in front of a fucking video game.
But that fallout new vegas looks sick. bet my laptop couldent even play it if I wanted to play it.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Oct 20, 2010)

dont play games much anymore, but thps1 and 2 (still good at the newer ones), dk series, l4d,goldeneye, ssb, super star wars series for snes, pokemon, and pretty much any fantasy rpg ill enjoy. Was into runescape for a while. never had the chance to play wow, but i like elder scrolls, fallout, and most lotr adaptions. also started playin d&d some when i came back to my hometown once. games are fun. i have to find my old road dogg to see if he has my gba still.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 22, 2010)

im a total nerd when it comes to vid games,i realy like FPS games. i love this online game i used to play call combat arms. so awesome. its free as well u just got to download it. no bugs or anything but its sick as fuck. anyways i really like rainbow six vegas as well as gears of war 1 &2 1 is my fav tho. i liked the game skate too. i only got to play #1 tho. i used to play halo with my nephews alot. i used to play need for speed on playstation a long time ago but not anymore. i also love the game the warriors. made after a 70's move haha pretty sick. but ya i mostly stick to FPS games. shooting ppl is just fun. vid games r fun haha 
also you should look up PurePwnage its a funny online show abt ppl tht play games hilarious. its also done by canadians awesome all around.


----------



## BlewJ (Oct 22, 2010)

I just beat the hell out of the Force Unleashed: Ultimate Sith Edition. Run, Luke. Run!


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2010)

God damn Fallout: New Vegas is the light of my life. Love that Fallout series.


----------



## R315 (Oct 27, 2010)

Any old arcade games are way rad, especially Galaga. I love that game so much, I've wasted way too many hours and quarters playing. 
Also when I'm staying with my dad, he has a PS3 and the game MAG. MAG supports like 256 people online at once, it's insanity. You can upgrade your character to be a medic/engineer/heavy infantry and get all sorts of cool gadgets. It's a little sloppy at first if you are used to games like Halo or COD, but it's so great if you've got a good squad who communicates well. Check it out if you can.


----------

